# Vaped Cola



## Vixen (18/7/14)

Not what you expected

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Necris (18/7/14)

Hahahaha....I did that with a glass of wine last night

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Vixen (18/7/14)

Necris said:


> Hahahaha....I did that with a glass of wine last night


that looks yummy...I won't post any of the other silly things I got up to in the wee morning hours...Let's just say vaping is super fun

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (18/7/14)

Vixen said:


> that looks yummy...I won't post any of the other silly things I got up to in the wee morning hours...Let's just say vaping is super fun


I know what you did.... I have proof


----------



## Vixen (18/7/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I know what you did.... I have proof


Oh my word! Wahahaha stays between me and the Bees..okay?


----------



## Vixen (18/7/14)

Vixen said:


> Oh my word! Wahahaha stays between me and the Bees..okay?


Or is it the Bees and I? Wow grammar also a bit wonky today


----------

